# IBS'Der's Using Hypno in Michigan



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I have tickets to see "The Phantom of The Opera" at the Wharton Center here in East Lansing, MI. If I do not get to go because of this IBS ####, I think I may seriously give up on life altogether. I have been doing EXTENSIVE research on Hypnosis and it's affect on IBS patients, and the improvement in our quality of life. Since my onset and diagnosis of IBS, I have gradually slipped away from my once, normal, bowel healthy life. In the very short last 6 months, I have convinced myself SOMEHOW, that my only "safe spots" are in my car by myself, at my own home, or at work, where an IBS-D attack wouldn't be as bad because I am very comfortable there and wouldn't be as embarassed to "blow it up" at my office, I work with several other ladies and it is a daily occurance that someone is having "rectal issues" as we like to refer to them. But other than that, IBS is crippling my social life. My poor, poor fiance never gets to show me off in public anymore, I AM PETRIFIED TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE. If I have to leave my house to so much as go to the gas station, all the rumblies and crampies start up. Sure enough, I can bring on a diarrhea attack faster than most people can say "Where is the bathroom?" I KNOW I am doing this to myself, convincing myself that I can't make it through dinner out, a movie, or even a few hours at the bar with my friends, who all think I am incredibly silly for letting my "pooping problems" affect me this bad. It is has now become just as much, if not more, psychological as it is physical and it is making me crazy!! I just want to see the Phantom, is that so much for a 24 year old with no other kind of life to ask for. And it is all I can think about, that I JUST KNOW something "bowel" related is going to happen to ruin this magical night for me. I live in the Lansing area, and I need to find someone relatively close, who has knowledge and experience with IBS related hypnotherapy. I am sure that with all I have read, it is now my ONLY HOPE FOR A NORMAL LIFE. So frustrated!!!!!Any help would obviously be so much appreciated!!Thanks for listening to my long-winded vent session.Jessica


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You may want to try searching in your area on site for the American Associaton of Professional Hypnotherapists: http://www.aaph.org/ Click on the Online Member Directory, and then put in your area. Or you could email them; the problem is that not all hypnotherapists are trained to treat IBS, so that is a factor.That may help your immediate concerns; however, all the problems you mention can be addressed using the IBS Audio Program 100 which is also hypnotherapy you do at home, and you most likely have seen many threads about it on this forum.Click on the link in my siggy for more info... and also look around the board. As far as seeing the Phantom, go for it. Just take some Immodium, and eat lightly; if you give yourself permission to poop... sort of like reverse psychology, this also can work. Tell yourself you can fill the lobby up! Somehow this absurdity usually puts the breaks on things. If you do feel a twinge, try some relaxing deep breathing. If you imagine the worst thing that could happen, and how you would handle it, most likely it won't.Truly understand what you are saying...been there myself. Take care, and good luck. (((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Thank for the advice Marilyn. I really am going to try. It is very hard to overcome the anxiety related with this condition. It just seems to get worse in my case.


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Marilyn, I have been trying to get on that Online directory link you gave me. It will let me through the homepage, but all the other links don't work. I will try later as they may be having difficulty with their server. I would love to try the tapes, but they really aren't in my budget now, thank you though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jazzy, I'm so happy that you want to try the hypno because I think it is very effective. It has helped tremendously.If you can't do the Audioprogram because of the cost I understand. I had to save for 3 months to afford it myself. It was Worth the wait! Here I was able to pop Michigan into the link that Marilyn gave you. Here is a list for you. http://www.aaph.org:888/InfoServer/AAPH/FMPro Hope that works AND hope you get to see Phantom!







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't think that link works and it does appear they are having some trouble on the site.Let me try cutting and pasting the hypnotherapist's names.... AAPH Member Name City, State Ernest J. Geeting Kalamazoo, MI Cheryl Ann Beshada, CHT Warren, MI Todd Hauter, CSMC ACCHT Romulus, MI J. Kay Hopkins, RN CHT Troy, MI Candice Kurtzhals Flat Rock, MI Gloria A. Laundry, MSW CSW Alpena, MI Valerie Porenta, MA CSW Grand Haven, MI Marilyn A. Rotko, CMT CHT Berkley, MI Amy South, PhD MA LPC Battle Creek, MI Anne H. Spencer, PhD Royal Oak, MI Bernadette R. Weber Trenton, MI Dawn Wheeler, BBA, C.Ht. Birmingham, MI Jerome Zipser Southfield, MI [Another Search] [AAPH Home] [Contact] [Events] --------------------------------------------------------------------------------All materials are Copyright ï¿½1998-1999 by AAPH ï¿½ All Rights Reserved Worldwide Well that WORKED!!!







Hope there is one near you!BQ


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi, I reaaly feel for you even though my IBS is C. The only reason I dread going anywhere is not the IBS pain or constipation..it is the gas and as unselfish as I am,,,ha ha,,, I don't care to share that.....But seriously this gas thing puts an abrupt halt to all activities..But I do other things to overcome it. Magnesium tablets have helped tremendously as have the new drug Zelnorm. I have heard that there is new drug for D. Well just wanted to let you know, we IBD-Cers go thru the same social problems..but hope you can see a little lite to go see the Phantom.. I took my oldest children, several years ago. we sat in back,,,and I was able to enjoy it..good luck


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Thank you all for your advice and help. My doctor put me on Zoloft today for the panic attacks and I am still working on finding a hypno in my area. Thanks again.


----------

